# Wizdog



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I am the type of person to research anything before I purchase it (even shoes







, yeah i know







). I am trying to stock up on the things I need before my little Dash gets here.







So my questions* are:

What are the pros and cons are of the wizdog?
How long have you had same?
Approx. how long did it take your pup to get use to it?
Do you use newspaper or pee pads?
If you had to rate it (1-10) what would the score be?
Would you recommend it?

Thanks.

*If you can think of anything else you'd like to add, please feel free to do so.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 20 2005, 02:32 PM
> *What are the pros and cons are of the wizdog?  My biggest pro is that there are no wet paw prints all around the floor near the pad anymore.  I hated cleaning the floor like 5 times a day
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here's the link It's the Yogi. Mystify79 actually was the one who mentioned this before


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know there are some people on her that have the new version of the Wizdog (has a improved grid) and they really like it.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Mine is the newer grid, and the way Peanut acts it seems like it's painful to walk on. Tic on the other hand has big feet and nothing bothers him







I think the older grid would have worked better for Peanut


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the Wizdog and love it. At first Lacey did not like to walk on the grid so for about a week I put the peepad on top of the grid to get her use to walking on it. It keeps her paws clean and dry. It took her a while to get use to pooping on it. At first she would walk off of it while she was pooping. Took about a week or two to get her to stay on to finish. It is great, if I am running late and can't get home right after work I know that Lacey can use the Wizdog. She does go outside to do her business but she is just as comfortable using the Wizdog.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris wouldn't walk on it (and I had the newer version). She hated it. I had to end up sending it back.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 20 2005, 10:32 PM
> *I have the Wizdog and love it.  At first Lacey did not like to walk on the grid so for about a week I put the peepad on top of the grid to get her use to walking on it.  It keeps her paws clean and dry.  It took her a while to get use to pooping on it.  At first she would walk off of it while she was pooping.  Took about a week or two to get her to stay on to finish.  It is great, if I am running late and can't get home right after work I know that Lacey can use the Wizdog.  She does go outside to do her business but she is just as comfortable using the Wizdog.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92731*


[/QUOTE]

Same here the new grid did not feel good to chelsey either , so i put the pee pad o nthere for a week and then put it under neath it after that. Now chelsey is a pro with it. 
she runs on it and walks on it. They just have to get used to it. The old grid was softer feel but they puppy could bite it and rip the grid apart .Our rating is a 9 . I wish you could get two for the price of one.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Is the grid hard or is it just not soft? 
How often do you have to clean it? Does it stain (if you use newspaper)?

My boyfriend is telling me to get it but im still not sure...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 24 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Is the grid hard or is it just not soft?
> How often do you have to clean it?  Does it stain (if you use newspaper)?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The grid is made of hard plastic so they cannot bite it or lift it up. With the old one they were able to bite it apart. You can rinse it off easy outside in your back yard or in your tub or Landry tub. I don’t think it stains I never had that problem I Use the wee, wee pad in it... so Chelsey knows she can still use them anywhere . I hope this helps.

Edited :

If you decide to get it, you do have to train your puppy to use it. It's not just here it is go potty.

What I did was train Chelsey to use the Wee wee pad first, because I did not have the Wizdog yet. The following weeks when I got it, I put the wee wee pad on top of the grid and yes they do not like the feel because it feels different from the floor. Maltese are very smart puppies.. I went trough this with my first puppy she would not walk over any cracks on the sidewalk... she would just plup down on the ground if she saw one. I would have to pick her up or walk her around it. She would not walk on hard wood floors because she was used to carpet from the apartment. I had to teach my first puppy how to do that too. Anyway let your puppy use the paper or wee wee pad first then place it on top of the Wizdog with the urine sent for next time and say go putty. They will eventually get the idea and get used to the feel of the grid. Just keep using the wee, wee pad on top of the grid for like two to three weeks and then put it under after that. Then again let them use the wee wee pad while it is ontop of the grid then move it under so it still has the urine sent on it. And that's it. From there it is easy sailing. Every once in a while let them use the wee wee pad or paper with out the Wizdog.. So that if you can't take it with you . You can always carry a wee wee pad in purse and puppy will still go on it. Chelsey is a pro at using it. She runs over it all the time.. and then plups down quick does her thing and off she goes to an other adventure. The good thing about it is ... she will use it sometimes and then plup herself down on it to say she is done well because the pee goes under she does not get wet. She has never sat in the poo on it. Thank goodness. Oh yeah for that you can just pick it up with paper towel if it is hard.. if it is soft I flip it over and let it fall in a bag or something. Very easy to clean off. Sorry for the long post


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

You know, for $26.00 you can purchase two PetEdge Cat Welcome Mats that work on the same principle and get a potty surface of 28 in x 16 in. they are 14 x 16 inch each. You can find them at Petco, Petsmart and online. I have now moved from using pads to using cat litter inside that seems to mask the odor better than the pad. But I do cheat a bit. I place a 2 in. square of pad in the center just in case sometimes.







)) Hope it works as well for you as it does for me. 

Michelle


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I just bought a Yogi doggy potty for Bailey. It looks simpler than the Wizdog, and I heard it's more comfortable on their feet. It will take some time to train him to go on that as opposed to the litter box, but it's worth not always wiping his feet.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 25 2005, 09:30 AM
> *I just bought a Yogi doggy potty for Bailey. It looks simpler than the Wizdog, and I heard it's more comfortable on their feet. It will take some time to train him to go on that as opposed to the litter box, but it's worth not always wiping his feet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93922*


[/QUOTE]
Let me know how you like it.. I've been dragging my feet on buying it since I never saw any reviews about it. Puppyinstyle is a great website.. they shipped me a bed practically overnight!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Aug 25 2005, 01:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how you like it.. I've been dragging my feet on buying it since I never saw any reviews about it. Puppyinstyle is a great website.. they shipped me a bed practically overnight!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93997
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes I would like to know how it works as well. i need a second thing someing like the wizdog for our new home. Having two would be great. Being in canada I payed and arm and leg for one. I should have gotten two at the same time it would have saved me in shipping and extra taxes.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 25 2005, 10:30 AM
> *I just bought a Yogi doggy potty for Bailey. It looks simpler than the Wizdog, and I heard it's more comfortable on their feet. It will take some time to train him to go on that as opposed to the litter box, but it's worth not always wiping his feet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93922*


[/QUOTE]


Hi, what are the dimensions of the Yogi? I could never find out the measurements when I was looking at the Wizdog as an option. And can the dogs pick up the grid by chewing on the side? Thanks.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Aug 25 2005, 07:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, what are the dimensions of the Yogi? I could never find out the measurements when I was looking at the Wizdog as an option. And can the dogs pick up the grid by chewing on the side? Thanks.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94077
[/B][/QUOTE]
It doesn't give the dimensions, but a wee wee pad fits perfectly in it, so I'd say the dimensions are a little bigger than that. It looks like the dogs could bite the handles on it. Here is a link to the page: http://www.puppyinstyle.com/shop.cart?acti...od_id=PIS-PO-01


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, the Yogi works, but I noticed when he was going #2, his feet were on the grid, but his hind end was pointed toward the floor, so most of it went on the floor. Do they do that sometimes with the Wizdog too? Most of the time with the litter box, he made it inside.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Aug 27 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Well, the Yogi works, but I noticed when he was going #2, his feet were on the grid, but his hind end was pointed toward the floor, so most of it went on the floor.  Do they do that sometimes with the Wizdog too?  Most of the time with the litter box, he made it inside.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94557*


[/QUOTE]

Was his front feet in the middel of the grid or was there just not enough room.
What i would do when chelsey was a puppy in training is when she would go off the grid doing her smelling for the right area ... i would make a grunting sound or a tiny growl then she new she was off of it. she never misses now. It is all a training issue. Wizdog , pee pad or yogi. When ever they step off of it before they are done just make a grunting sound. He will eventually get it. Oh and lots of cheers and treat when they go on it correctly.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We use the pad and holder and I like it. Ty goes outside too so we only change the pad once a day. I pick up the poo as soon as he goes and the pad is very absorbant so any urine is absorbed quickly. Now that he is older I have noticed that he very seldome uses it but prefers to wait to go outside. But he knows it is there if he needs it. If you purchase the pads in bulk (200+) they are very inexpensive )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Aug 25 2005, 06:56 AM
> *You know, for $26.00 you can purchase two PetEdge Cat Welcome Mats that work on the same principle and get a potty surface of 28 in x 16 in.  they are 14 x 16 inch each.  You can find them at Petco, Petsmart and online.  I have now moved from using pads to using cat litter inside that seems to mask the odor better than the pad.  But I do cheat a bit.  I place a 2 in. square of pad in the center just in case sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I got some cat litter grates like that at Petsmart. I think mine were 10$ each. They fit nicely in the dog litter pan over the wee pad. It does help with pee-pee paws for sure. They are somewhat of a pain to pick them up to change the wee-pads because there is no "edge"...but it has worked for us, and was a lot cheaper than the Wiz-dog. To clean them, I just use bleach and put them in the tub for a bit.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 27 2005, 10:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was his front feet in the middel of the grid or was there just not enough room.
What i would do when chelsey was a puppy in training is when she would go off the grid doing her smelling for the right area ... i would make a grunting sound or a tiny growl then she new she was off of it. she never misses now. It is all a training issue. Wizdog , pee pad or yogi. When ever they step off of it before they are done just make a grunting sound. He will eventually get it. Oh and lots of cheers and treat when they go on it correctly.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94576
[/B][/QUOTE]
He was all the way on it but towards the edge because I think he was avoiding pee, he doesn't like to step in it. I'll look into the cat grids as well, thanks.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I got some cat litter grates like that at Petsmart. I think mine were 10$ each. They fit nicely in the dog litter pan over the wee pad. It does help with pee-pee paws for sure. They are somewhat of a pain to pick them up to change the wee-pads because there is no "edge"...but it has worked for us, and was a lot cheaper than the Wiz-dog. To clean them, I just use bleach and put them in the tub for a bit.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94648
[/QUOTE]

Hi Tlunn, 

So you are using them also! Are you using it with pads or are you using kitty litter too? I am trying the cat crystals to see how it works... it should be less clean up... will update in a few weeks.

I went ahead and posted the pic of my cat mat set up. As you will see I have two side by side creating a surface of 16 X 28 inches on top of one of the 22 x 30 wee pad in case the dog urine ever should go in between the divide between the two mats. However, it has not happened yet (but just because I posted that today will be the day!









I don't find it hard to lift the grid, I just pick it up from the cut off corner. Anyway, a picture is worth a thousand words so I thought I would post it. I truly wish the company made one 30 X 30 inch. just like the overside Simple Solutions wee pads. 

Well, have a great week everyone!

Michelle


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Great work that is just how the wizdog works. I prefer the wee wee pad in side, we use the grass sented ones it keeps down the urine smell as well. Then we just thow it in the grabage when done. I find with the wee wee pads in the wizdog it last longer I don't know why. so every second day or so we thow it out.
Let us know how the crystasl work. looks like a good idea as well.
Gee your wee wee pads are really big or is the cat litter box small.
Our wee wee pad fits right inside the wizdog with a tiny bit haning off the sides,


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 29 2005, 11:00 AM
> *Great work that is just how the wizdog works.  I prefer the wee wee pad in side, we use the grass sented ones it keeps down the urine smell as well. Then we just thow it in the grabage when done.  I find with the wee wee pads in the wizdog it last longer I don't know why. so every second day  or so we thow it out.
> Let us know how the crystasl work.  looks like a good idea as well.
> Gee your wee wee pads are really big or is the cat litter box small.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



The wee wee pad in the picture is 22 X 30, I place it underneath just in case they go in between the two mats. I also purchased the Simple Solutions Oversize training pads which are 30 x 30. The simple solutions gave me 4 squares so it was like quadrupling the savings. With the crystals there is no odor and you can go 3-4 days without having to mess with it. I guess one could go longer than that. The crystals absorb the urine and makes it so it does not smell and turns into powder... that is how you know when it is time to replace them... when it seems like powder... :lol:


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't see the pic MPD


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 24 2005, 06:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The grid is made of hard plastic so they cannot bite it or lift it up. With the old one they were able to bite it apart. You can rinse it off easy outside in your back yard or in your tub or Landry tub. I don’t think it stains I never had that problem I Use the wee, wee pad in it... so Chelsey knows she can still use them anywhere . I hope this helps.

Edited :

If you decide to get it, you do have to train your puppy to use it. It's not just here it is go potty.

What I did was train Chelsey to use the Wee wee pad first, because I did not have the Wizdog yet. The following weeks when I got it, I put the wee wee pad on top of the grid and yes they do not like the feel because it feels different from the floor. Maltese are very smart puppies.. I went trough this with my first puppy she would not walk over any cracks on the sidewalk... she would just plup down on the ground if she saw one. I would have to pick her up or walk her around it. She would not walk on hard wood floors because she was used to carpet from the apartment. I had to teach my first puppy how to do that too. Anyway let your puppy use the paper or wee wee pad first then place it on top of the Wizdog with the urine sent for next time and say go putty. They will eventually get the idea and get used to the feel of the grid. Just keep using the wee, wee pad on top of the grid for like two to three weeks and then put it under after that. Then again let them use the wee wee pad while it is ontop of the grid then move it under so it still has the urine sent on it. And that's it. From there it is easy sailing. Every once in a while let them use the wee wee pad or paper with out the Wizdog.. So that if you can't take it with you . You can always carry a wee wee pad in purse and puppy will still go on it. Chelsey is a pro at using it. She runs over it all the time.. and then plups down quick does her thing and off she goes to an other adventure. The good thing about it is ... she will use it sometimes and then plup herself down on it to say she is done well because the pee goes under she does not get wet. She has never sat in the poo on it. Thank goodness. Oh yeah for that you can just pick it up with paper towel if it is hard.. if it is soft I flip it over and let it fall in a bag or something. Very easy to clean off. Sorry for the long post

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93777
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks for the instructions chels, i just saw your ETA. lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Aug 29 2005, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The wee wee pad in the picture is 22 X 30, I place it underneath just in case they go in between the two mats. I also purchased the Simple Solutions Oversize training pads which are 30 x 30. The simple solutions gave me 4 squares so it was like quadrupling the savings. With the crystals there is no odor and you can go 3-4 days without having to mess with it. I guess one could go longer than that. The crystals absorb the urine and makes it so it does not smell and turns into powder... that is how you know when it is time to replace them... when it seems like powder... :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95042
[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw your picture. Those are the same cat litter grates that I am using...I just don't have them in the frame. I am just using the grid part inside the dog litter pan with a wee pad underneath. The crystals were a creative idea. Good job.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When we first got the Wizdog Lacey would be half on and half off and you can guess...she missed alot. We fixed that by making a frame out of wood...like a picture frame. She could jump into it. Now that she is trained we no longer use the frame and Lacey doesn't miss at all.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 29 2005, 06:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I saw your picture. Those are the same cat litter grates that I am using...I just don't have them in the frame. I am just using the grid part inside the dog litter pan with a wee pad underneath. The crystals were a creative idea. Good job.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95122
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you have a pic of your set up? Would you mind posting it? Are you using just one mat grid or two? What size dog litter pan are you using? My dogs would not climb aboard (that was before when I put the pads on it only so I got rid of it. It's been an evolving project to find something that works for them and for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You guys are lucky you have these cat litter options. We don't have that here in toronto.
That was the first thing I went looking for all they had where the high ones the cat steps in to. The option you guys found is great , it looks just like the Wizdog only seems smaller . Good Idea


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 30 2005, 08:12 AM
> *You guys are lucky you have these cat litter options.  We don't have that here in toronto.
> That was the first thing I went looking for all they had where the high ones the cat steps in to.  The option you guys found is great , it looks just like the Wizdog only seems smaller  .  Good Idea
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95275*


[/QUOTE]


Chelsey, if it looks like something you can't find in Canada, let me know, I am sure we could arrange to get them for you and ship them to you.

Have a nice day.

Michelle


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Sep 3 2005, 12:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chelsey, if it looks like something you can't find in Canada, let me know, I am sure we could arrange to get them for you and ship them to you.

Have a nice day.

Michelle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96682
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you , that is so kind of you.


----------

